# الاستشهاد في المسيحية



## مونيكا 57 (30 أبريل 2009)

*الاستشهاد في المسيحية



للأنبا يؤأنس أسقف الغربية 



نيرون وحريق روما


·كان الاضطهاد الذي أثاره نيرون هو أول الاضطهادات التي كرستها الإمبراطورية الرومانية ، وأرتبط باستشهاد عمودين عظيمين في الكنيسة هما الرسولان بطرس وبولس ، وقد ابتدأ في السنة العاشرة من حكم هذا الطاغية بأمره وتحريضه عام 64م حين أتهم نيرون المسيحيون الأبرياء بحرق روما وكانت كارثة مدمرة لم ينجو من هذا الحريق سوي أربعة أقسام من الأربعة عشر قسما التي كانت تنقسم إليها المدينة العظيمة والتهمت السنة النار أعرق الآثار والمباني ولم ينجو منها الناس والبهائم .

·وتحولت المدينة العظيمة إلي جبانة تضم مليون من النائحين علي خسارات لا تعوض ، وحتى يبعد الشبهة عن نفسه الصق نيرون التهمة بالمسيحيين المنبوذين ، وسرعان ما بدء في سفك الدماء وأستخدم أبشع الوسائل في سبيل ذلك ، صلب البعض إمعانا في السخرية بالعقوبة التي تحملها السيد المسيح ، وألقي البعض للحيوانات المفترسة في مسارح الألعاب الرياضية ، وبلغت المأساة قمتها عندما أشعل النار في المسيحيين بعد دهنهم بالقار وسمرهم في أعمدة الصنوبر يضيئون كالمشاعل لتسلية الجماهير في الحدائق الإمبراطورية بينما نيرون في عربته الخاصة يلهو.

اضطهاد دقلديانوس وأعوانه


·كل الاضطهادات التي شنتها الدولة الرومانية علي المسيحيين ابتداء من نيرون تتضاءل أمام شد وعنف ووحشية الاضطهادات التي بدأها دقلديانوس وأكملها أعوانه ، ولهذا السبب اتخذت الكنيسة القبطية بداية حكمه وهي سنة 284م بداية لتقويمها المعروف بأسم تاريخ الشهداء .



·في عام 303م أصدر منشورا بهدم الكنائس وحرق الكتب المقدسة وطرد كل أصحاب المناصب العالية وحرمانهم من حقوقهم المدنية وحرمان العبيد إذا أصروا علي الاعتراف بالمسيحية ، وإذ علق المنشور علي حائط القصر لم يخل المجال من شاب مسيحي شجاع غيور مزق المنشور مظهرا استياءه وسرعان ما سرت موجة الاضطهاد في ربوع الإمبراطورية . 



·وإزداد الاضطهاد عنفا ووحشية بسبب اندلاع الحريق مرتين في قصر الامبراطور في خلال أسبوع ربما أفتعل الحريق أحد معاونيه لكي يثيره ضد المسيحيين . 

·أصدر في مارس عام 303م منشورين متلاحقين بسجن رؤساء الكنائس وتعذيبهم بقصد إجبارهم علي ترك الإيمان .



·وفي 30 ابريل من نفس العام أصدر مكسيميانوس هرموليوس منشورا وهو أسوأها ويقضي بإرغام جميع المسيحيين في المدن و القري في أنحاء الإمبراطورية بالتبخير والتضحية للآلهة 


·وأخيرا وفي محاولة يائسة لمحو المسيحية وبعث الوثنية أصدر مكسيميانوس دازا منشورا في خريف عام 308 يقضي بسرعة إعادة بناء مذابح الأوثان وأن يقدم الجميع الرجال والنساء والأطفال الذبائح مع الالتزام بتذوق التقدمات وأن يقف الحراس أمام الحمامات ليدنسوا بالذبائح كل من يدخل للاغتسال ، وقد استمر العمل بهذا لمدة سنتين حتى أنه لم يكن أمام المسيحيين في ذلك الوقت إلا أن يموتوا شهداء أو يموتوا جوعا أو يجحدوا الإيمان 
وفي سنة 311م أمر مكسيميانوس دازا بإقامة الهياكل في كل مدينة وعين كهنة للأصنام ومنحهم الامتيازات 

قسطنطين ومراسم التسامح الديني

تعتبر اضطهادات دقلديانوس وأعوانه آخر مقاومة يائسة للوثنية الرومانية ضد المسيحية ، وعلي الجانب الآخر تجلت بطولات المسيحيين وثباتهم أمام وحشية الوثنية وشراستها حتى بدت الوثنية في حالة إعياء .
أعتزل دقلديانوس الحكم في عام 305م بعد أن انتهي إلي نهاية سيئة .
·تربي قسطنطين في بلاط دقلديانوس وهرب إلي بريطانيا وهناك نودي به إمبراطورا علي غاليا وأسبانيا وبريطانيا في عام 306م خلفا لوالده .عبر جبال الألب وانتصر علي منافسه مكسنتيوس بن مكسيميانوس شريك دقلديانوس في حكم الغرب عند قنطرة ملفيا علي بعد ميل واحد من روما ، وباد هذا الطاغية هو وجيشه في مياه نهر التيبر في أكتوبر عام 312م .
·وفي مارس 313م التقي قسطنطين مع ليكينيوس إمبراطور الشرق في ميلان ومن هناك أصدرا مرسوم للتسامح مع المسيحيين يعرف بأسم مرسوم ميلان بموجبه أعطيت الحرية الدينية للمسيحيين ولغيرهم أن يتبعوا الدين الذي يرغبونه 
·وإذ خرج ليكينوس علي قسطنطين وجدد اضطهاد المسيحيين لفترة قصيرة في الشرق هزمه قسطنطين عام 323م وأصبح إمبراطور الشرق والغرب وهكذا يعتبر قسطنطين آخر الأباطرة الوثنيين وأول المسيحيين ، وبعدها بدأت فترة جديدة في حياة الكنيسة والمسيحيين .

دوافع الاستشهاد في المسيحية

لا يوجد في كل تاريخ البشرية شهداء مثل شهداء المسيحية ، في حماسهم وشجاعتهم وإيمانهم ووداعتهم وصبرهم واحتمالهم فرحهم بالاستشهاد ، فقد كانوا يقبلون الموت في فرح وهدوء ووداعة تذهل مضطهديهم .، ولقد قبل المؤمنون بالمسيح مبادئ روحية أساسية غيرت حياتهم الشخصية ومفاهيمهم ونظرتهم للحياة كلها وجعلتهم يقبلون الاستشهاد فما هي ؟
1.أن هذا العالم وقتي بالقياس إلي الحياة الأبدية " لأن ( الأشياء )التي تري وقتية وأما التي لا تري فأبدية ".
2.وأننا غرباء فيه .. "أطلب إليكم كغرباء ونزلاء .. ".
3.وأن العالم قد وضع في الشرير والحياة في حزن وألم وضيق " ستبكون وتنوحون والعالم يفرح "
4.وأن ضيقات وأحزان هذه الحياة تتحول إلي مجد عظيم في السماء " آلام هذا الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يعلن فينا "
من أجل هذا زهدوا في العالم واشتهوا الانطلاق من الجسد لكي يكونوا مع المسيح ، وقد فعلوا هذا عن محبة كاملة للرب مفضلين الرب عما سواه ، وكانت حياتهم في الجسد حياة في العالم وليست للعالم .
ونستطيع أن نميز ثلاث فئات من شهداء المسيحية من حيث دافع 

الاستشهاد :

1.شهداء من أجل ثباتهم علي الإيمان: وغالبية الشهداء تنتمي إلي هذه الفئة.
2.شهداء من أجل المحافظة علي العفة والطهارة 
3.شهداء تمسكوا بالعقيدة حتى الموت .


منقوووووووول​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 أبريل 2009)

تجلت بطولات المسيحيين وثباتهم أمام وحشية الوثنية وشراستها حتى بدت الوثنية في حالة إعياء .
موضوع فوق الرائع اختى مارثا المصرية الرب معك ويبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 أبريل 2009)

didi adly قال:


> تجلت بطولات المسيحيين وثباتهم أمام وحشية الوثنية وشراستها حتى بدت الوثنية في حالة إعياء .
> موضوع فوق الرائع اختى مارثا المصرية الرب معك ويبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع  هو موضوع الاستشهاد

شكرااااا جزيلا يا مارتا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 مايو 2009)

*أشكرك كليمو​*


----------



## نادر نجيب (1 مايو 2009)

*الاستشهاد :

1.شهداء من أجل ثباتهم علي الإيمان: وغالبية الشهداء تنتمي إلي هذه الفئة.
2.شهداء من أجل المحافظة علي العفة والطهارة 
3.شهداء تمسكوا بالعقيدة حتى الموت .





ميرسى  يا  اختنا   ربنا  يبارك  حياتك  ويحافظ  عليكى 



*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 مايو 2009)

نادر نجيب قال:


> *الاستشهاد :
> 
> 1.شهداء من أجل ثباتهم علي الإيمان: وغالبية الشهداء تنتمي إلي هذه الفئة.
> 2.شهداء من أجل المحافظة علي العفة والطهارة
> ...


----------



## happy angel (2 مايو 2009)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>




*أشكرك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

ميرسي مارثا ..موضوعك قيم ويستحق التقييم وفيه كثير من النقاط الحلوة ومنها....الشهداء من أجل ثباتهم على الايمان ...حلو ان نستشهد لأجله وان نقدم الرسالة مهما كلفنا ذلك الغالي والرخيص ..والشهداء من أجل المحافظة على العفة والطهارة والتمسك بالعقيدة حتى الموت....روووووووووووووعة


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل اووووى يا مارثا 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> ميرسي مارثا ..موضوعك قيم ويستحق التقييم وفيه كثير من النقاط الحلوة ومنها....الشهداء من أجل ثباتهم على الايمان ...حلو ان نستشهد لأجله وان نقدم الرسالة مهما كلفنا ذلك الغالي والرخيص ..والشهداء من أجل المحافظة على العفة والطهارة والتمسك بالعقيدة حتى الموت....روووووووووووووعة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووى يا مارثا
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مايو 2009)




----------

